# Morning Passenger Train on the Tuscarora RR



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The film crews were out along the Tuscarora Railroad this past week, and bring us the following report:


Morning Passenger Run on the Tuscarora Railroad from Kevin Strong on Vimeo.

The crews also shot stills - those efforts were chronicled here.


Later,


K


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Great job of editing.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Kevin, 

Very nice video - congratulations on a job well done! The sound track is very good and adds lots of atmosphere. 

What program have you used for editing please?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Kevin! Thanks for podting.


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Some great modelling and some fantastic photography ... from someone who is a pro at it!


Regards ... Doug


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Super video Kevin! Enjoyed the ride immensely! Many aspects looked like the real deal. The only "model" like scenes were when the passenger car was wobbling a bit, but then again maybe the real one did too  

Got some questions: 

1 - was going to ask about sound, didn't think you had it, but saw the note at the end, very nice 
2 - did you shoot the video with a camera that has video or cam recorder? 
3 - do you shoot with multiple cameras/recorders or do you go back over the same section multiple times, or something else? 
4 - what software do you use to do your editing? 
5 - does Youtube require a specific format(s)?


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Most Excellent Kevin. This is about the best garden RR video I have ever seen. The vegetation on your railroad has filled in nicely. 

Terl


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

To answer Jim's questions... 

1) Sound is dubbed in from my various trips to the Georgetown Loop. The whistle and bell are GL #12 (the 2-6-2). Chuffs are a mixture of C&S #9 and GL #12. Hardest part was synching the chuffs to the wheels on the model. Thankfully the software lets me adjust that, though there was still only so much wiggle room before the locomotive started sounding drunk. (And you thought the passenger car was wobbling.) 

2) Everything was shot with a Mini DV handheld camcorder. (Panasonic) It's just small enough to fit in the baggage compartment of my combine, and since my business car is not yet furnished, it fit in there as well. I may have to make provisions for making the furniture removable, as I like the shot. 

3) Just one camera, multiple takes. If you're particularly astute, you might notice the sunlight changes from some of the lineside shots to the on-board stuff, which I shot three hours later. (Stupid battery died.) 

4) I use Avid XPress Pro. It's basically the stand-alone software package of the edit system I use at work. It's definitely overkill for something posted on YouTube, but it's what I'm used to using. 

5) I think YouTube can take Quicktime (.mov), Windows Media (.wmv) and .avi files. They've got a 1GB filesize limit, and a 10 minute duration limit. 1G sounds like a lot, but that's about 3 minutes at full DV resolution (720 x 486). I saved this clip at 400 x 300, at maybe 80% quality, and it came in at 725MB. (One of the perks of the software is that I have a great deal of control over export settings.) 

Later, 

K


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

that is one of the most apealing modeltrainmovies, i ever saw. 


The only "model" like scenes were when the passenger car was wobbling a bit, but then again maybe the real one did too  

in post-war germany the trains did shake, rattle and roll. that changed in the sixties, when the run down pre-war material was mostly replaced.


----------



## leftyfretguy (Jan 2, 2008)

SHOW OFF!!!! 
You know what would make this video better.... a mikado on the front! but Im sure you will have a few new videos when they finally arrive. 
Really a good video. I had been planning to do the in car shots with one of those mini cameras when I get my hands on one, but maybe my camera will fit inside as is - will have to test that out. 
Any chance you could do another with a string of hoppers and your consolidation? 
Again, a really good video - I plan to steal many ideas from it! 
Matt


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin, you da man........ very nicely done. You need to travel around to RRs for GRY and make tapes like this.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

FANTASTIC , what a video , and everything , WOW .


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video, Kevin. The layout looks even better in action. Was that #3 I saw on the siding at Blacklog?







Well done. Thanks, it was a nice treat at the end of a hard day.
Chris


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice, Kevin. While I was watching I kept thinking I've got to get a sound system like you installed! Nice dubbing and great editing.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

GREAT job Kevin.. What an excellent video. Consider it saved in my favorites.. 

The railhead level shots REALLY work !.. Very impressive.


----------



## CLRRNG (Sep 26, 2008)

Very cool video


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video Kevin. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! There are gnats the size of sparrows in Colorado. Oh, WAIT! The gnats are normal-sized; it's the trains that are small. What a wonderfully convincing video.
Thanks for sharing it, Kevin.

Best Wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

K, 

That's why they pay you the big buck at the TV station. A really nice bit of film. And your modeling and railroading are not too shabby either. However, I could not get the film from overunning the buffer and I had to wait every few seconds for the action to catch up. I thought a second viewing would be better (thinking perhaps the buffer was now caught up) but t'wasn't the case. BTW, I have a new computer with lots of memory and a better quality gaming card, so I don't think it's me. Plus we're on DSL. Anyway, this is one fine video.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonderful......everything!!! what else can I say?


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

...and the Oscar goes to: (_pause for effect_)

*KEVIN STRONG!!* for _*Morning Passenger Run on The Tuscarora Railroad*_. 

Yeahhhh!! Woo-hoooo! (_sound of roaring applause_.)


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I updated the link so it now points to the Vimeo version of the clip as opposed to the YouTube version. The Vimeo version is sharper (less compression artifacts). The YouTube version still exists, so if any of you favorited the clip, it will still be there. 

For those with a high-speed connection (or available time), you can download the original file from Vimeo, which will be cleaner still. 

Later,


K


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent video....looks like the real thing... watched it at full screen mode ...wow...can't beat that!

Gary


----------

